# Photoshoot and Fuzz



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Flower Baby Photoshoot with Dove's litter now that their fuzz has come through. I decided not to do a photoshoot like this with Ava's litter since they all look very similar though I might do a photoshoot of them in pairs in a ring box or something like that.. 
So here they are ar 8 days old  There is actually 4 photos of each but I've chosen my favourites of each one.











































The first one is the only boy in the litter. How cute are they?

And here are my two keepers from Ava's litter.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful fat fuzzies, you must be very proud!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love it!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pics and beautiful little mice


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Alright so although these aren't photo-shoot pictures, I told myself, or did I mention it on another thread.. Anyway. I said i would take pictures of my chocolatey coloured ones and the pink eyed something and of course my two siamese keepers 

Here are the chocolate colours, natural lighting first.















And a bit of natural and artificial light which is really shows the colour difference.









My Pink eyed something who in all honesty, is looking siamese like.. Though I'm utterly confused as to how she is a siamese. I thought her Dad was cch/cch and mum is a dove who obviously carries some c dilute.









And Siamese Keepers <3








See why I think the other one is a siamese or something?

Bit of a cute photo as well.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

am loving that last pic


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

You're such a good mouse photographer, and mice are not easy to photograph!


----------

